# Water leaking during rain



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

After a heavy rain last night, my passenger floor is wet. It appears to be coming in through the fan housing under the dash, since one corner is rusted a bit (and it was wet). There was also a little water laying inside the passenger door jam. Is this a common problem? Is there some kind of gasket or seal that may be letting water in (other than the door seal)?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i r teh noobz said:


> After a heavy rain last night, my passenger floor is wet. It appears to be coming in through the fan housing under the dash, since one corner is rusted a bit (and it was wet). There was also a little water laying inside the passenger door jam. Is this a common problem? Is there some kind of gasket or seal that may be letting water in (other than the door seal)?


the only common leak i know if is the rear window. It might just be some worn weather stripping, carefully inspect it. Otherwise, you could try to use a garden hose to find the leak.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Like Tavel said, get a garden hose and or check outo your weather stripping. 

These cars are getting pretty old, check for rust also. You might have a rusted through section of floorboard that is allowing water to get up into your car when you drive. Maybe a-pillar rust.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Do you have airconditioning?


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

I just noticed last night that I had a leak in the front passenger windshield weatherstripping. When I felt up in between the roof and the windshield from inside, I noticed a gap in the sealant. I've also noticed a leak in the passenger side footwell, evident by the rust color it leaves on the kick panel. I imagine it's coming from the pillar area...not entirely sure yet. These cars seem to have been very poorly sealed from the factory. I think I'm gonna take my car into a glass shop and have them remove the windshield and rear window and reseal them. It's like $45-50 to do both.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I do have AC, but I wasn't running it. The car sat out all night in the rain, and I noticed water laying on top of my rubber floor mat in the morning. I'll check for worn weather striping and try the hose idea if I have to.


----------



## 94nismosentra (Jun 11, 2007)

hay i have a 94 and the replacement tail light leaks. any ideas?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Replace the sealant around the taillight if it's leaking into the trunk. If water is leaking into the taillight, seal the seam with silicone.


----------



## 94nismosentra (Jun 11, 2007)

where would i get the silicone


----------



## Lou's '92 SE-R (Apr 10, 2003)

Any auto or hardware store will carry silicone sealant. Just go in and ask for it.


----------



## imagr8fuldad (5 mo ago)

i r teh noobz said:


> After a heavy rain last night, my passenger floor is wet. It appears to be coming in through the fan housing under the dash, since one corner is rusted a bit (and it was wet). There was also a little water laying inside the passenger door jam. Is this a common problem? Is there some kind of gasket or seal that may be letting water in (other than the door seal)?


Still laughing


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

check for rust also. You might have a rusted through section of floorboard that is allowing water to get up into your car when you drive. Maybe a-pillar rust.





Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------

